# Is it possible to watch Tivo DVR content remotely, from another location?



## Michael Quinn (Jun 23, 2017)

Is it possible to watch Tivo DVR content remotely, from another location? I'm going into the hospital for a few days, is there any way I can watch my recorded programming on my iPhone or iPad, or Mac without downloading the programs into my device?


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, download the Tivo app. Make sure you open the app on your wifi and set it up for out of home streaming. Very easy.


----------



## Michael Quinn (Jun 23, 2017)

rfryar said:


> Yes, download the Tivo app. Make sure you open the app on your wifi and set it up for out of home streaming. Very easy.


Gee, thanks. I already have the app, and have been using it to stream within my home but now I can't find how to set it up for "out of home streaming". Any ideas? I appreciate your help.


----------



## Michael Quinn (Jun 23, 2017)

Michael Quinn said:


> Gee, thanks. I already have the app, and have been using it to stream within my home but now I can't find how to set it up for "out of home streaming". Any ideas? I appreciate your help.


Well, I think I figured it out. The problem I was having is that apparently some of the programming won't let you stream them, i.e., Fox News, etc. Other programming seems to be working fine. Many thanks.


----------



## Jim1348 (Jan 3, 2015)

What Tivo do you have? I think some newer Tivos will allow that natively. I have a Tivo Roamio OTA and I bought a Tivo Stream, but don't use it much. I think the Tivo stream was required for the Tivo Roamio OTA because it didn't do certain functions natively.

I also have a Slingbox PRO-HD, which is getting a bit dated at this point. I typically use it to listen to OTA (over the air) broadcast from the built in ATSC tuner. Another input has a Roku 3 connected to it allowing me to remotely stream content from that device.

I have also been eyeing up a Slingbox 500. I know that my Slingbox PRO-HD won't last forever, so getting a Slingbox 500 might be a consideration for you, too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jim1348 said:


> What Tivo do you have?


Here's a tip. If you click on a poster's post count, you will see all their posts. From that I can see that the OP has a Roamio Pro, hence built-in stream.

BTW, I would buy a Stream if the bloody thing wasn't so expensive. That, and it's no longer made.


----------



## mroy5150 (May 30, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Here's a tip. If you click on a poster's post count, you will see all their posts. From that I can see that the OP has a Roamio Pro, hence built-in stream.
> 
> BTW, I would buy a Stream if the bloody thing wasn't so expensive. That, and it's no longer made.


I'm not sure you need to be that snarky to someone who is just trying to help. Also, I bought a TiVo Stream on Ebay about six months ago to use with my Roamio OTA and it works perfectly. Never had a problem with it. I would definitely recommend it to anyone with a Roamio OTA.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mroy5150 said:


> I'm not sure you need to be that snarky to someone who is just trying to help. Also, I bought a TiVo Stream on Ebay about six months ago to use with my Roamio OTA and it works perfectly. Never had a problem with it. I would definitely recommend it to anyone with a Roamio OTA.


Ok, sorry. No more tips.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Here's a tip. If you click on a poster's post count, you will see all their posts. From that I can see that the OP has a Roamio Pro, hence built-in stream.
> 
> BTW, I would buy a Stream if the bloody thing wasn't so expensive. That, and it's no longer made.


You want to buy an old stream? I have had a Roamio Pro for a long time, so haven't used my stream in a long time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattack said:


> You want to buy an old stream? I have had a Roamio Pro for a long time, so haven't used my stream in a long time.


Not as much since thinking about it. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Wattsline (Apr 27, 2015)

I have set my Roamio up for out of the house streaming. I just went on vacation and it didn't work. It has worked before but it seems either after a period of time you need to set it up again or maybe on a new version of the Tivo app it needs to be re-setup? Anybody else experience this? Does the setup expire or does an app update reset the out of the house streaming?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Wattsline said:


> I have set my Roamio up for out of the house streaming. I just went on vacation and it didn't work. It has worked before but it seems either after a period of time you need to set it up again or maybe on a new version of the Tivo app it needs to be re-setup? Anybody else experience this? Does the setup expire or does an app update reset the out of the house streaming?


I had to set it up again after the recent Android app update and I've had it not work in the past where the only resolution was to set it up again when I got back home.


----------

